# forum layout change



## TUGBrian (Oct 7, 2017)

for those wondering what changed but cant put their fingers on it, ive moved the "TUG" forums down towards the bottom below the lounge (still actually contemplating moving them into the General node with the lounge).

it just didnt make too much sense to have two of our least busy forums at the very top as the most visible to new and existing visitors!

thankfully its super easy to move and edit forums here in Xen!


----------



## Elli (Oct 12, 2017)

TUGBrian said:


> for those wondering what changed but cant put their fingers on it, ive moved the "TUG" forums down towards the bottom below the lounge (still actually contemplating moving them into the General node with the lounge).
> 
> it just didnt make too much sense to have two of our least busy forums at the very top as the most visible to new and existing visitors!
> 
> thankfully its super easy to move and edit forums here in Xen!


Brian, I was wondering what had happened to those forums, you should have put a note in the TUG lounge pointing this out.  Finally, today I scrolled further down, and there they were.


----------



## TUGBrian (Oct 12, 2017)

ill make another note at the top indicating the change.


----------



## Bill4728 (Jan 30, 2018)

really like the change with the two top forums moved lower

good job


----------

